# Ihre neue Meeres- und Großfischrolle: die AXXA Saltliner 4000



## fishermans-partner-shop.de (11. Juni 2013)

Ideal für Norwegenfahrer und Raubfischfans. 
Ab jetzt auch online unter www.fishermans-partner-shop.de erhältlich.





Die Ausstattung, der AXXA-Saltliner, lässt keine Wünsche offen:

- Vollaluminium-Gehäuse
- Maschinen-Gefräste Aluminium-Kurbel
- Großer EVA-Kurbelknauf
- Aluminium-Lightweight-Rotor
- Stainless Steel-Shaft
- Powerbremse – 15kg Last
- Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
- Aluminium-Lightweigt-Spule
- Power-Bügel
- 10+1 Kugellager

und das alles für nur 99,95 €!!!

Weitere, atkuelle Angebote finden Sie hier:


----------

